# Tsunami 2 Eratic Whistling with Airwire



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello All,


I have recently been installing Tsunami 2 decoders in my locomotives. The sound is really great and when combined with Airwire R/C and battery, the engines run like a watch. There is one issue I am running into, however. When I use the F2 button to blow a "long" whistle and immediately afterwards use F3 to blow a "short" whistle, the decoder automatically blows the short whistle 3 more times. So generally you get long-long-short-short-short-short-long instead of the more traditional crossing whistle.


This is something that has been happening with all of my Tsunami decoders that use a CVP receiver. I do have one Tsunami 2 in a locomotive with a Tam Valley Receiver, but that one does not have this issue.


I am hoping this is just a programming issue. Any guidance would be appreciated.


Trevor


----------

